# WHAT IS THIS???



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

My buddy shot this buck monday morning and it had a couple tumor like things growing out of its head and neck and by his eyes. Here is some pics of it. Im gonna give Mr. Rankin a call and see what he thinks. What do you guys think it is? were not sure about the meat either.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i caled rankin and figured it out. It is deer warts pretty much. Its large black clumps that grow on the skin. He said it was fine to eat the meat. It was just kinda weird seeing these warts on the deer.


----------

